# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Cloud : Greenpeace pingle Apple et Amazon Web Services

## Gordon Fowler

*Cloud : Greenpeace pingle Apple et Amazon Web Services*
*Pour limpact cologique de leurs datacenters, Apple rpond*


Certains remettront en cause lintgrit de Greenpeace et diront que lONG a une dent particulire contre Apple. En attendant, dans son rapport, _ How clean is your Cloud ?_ , lassociation dcerne un nouveau mauvais point  la socit (aprs celui en rapport avec laffaire Foxconn).

En cause, le choix dun centre de donnes pour iCloud aliment par des nergies fossiles (charbon) ou qualifies de sales (nuclaire). Egalement au cur des critiques, une consommation globale de 100 megawatts  pleine capacit et surtout un manque de transparence, Apple refusant de donner des informations sur ces sujets.

Mais les critiques de Greenpeace ne se limitent pas  Apple. Amazon et dans une moindre mesure Twitter sont galement montrs du doigt. Daprs lONG, ces entreprises _ n'accordent pas suffisamment d'attention  la provenance de l'lectricit qu'elles consomment et continuent d'avoir largement recours aux nergies sales_ .

A loppos, Yahoo ! et Google seraient de bons lves. Quant  Facebook, depuis la construction d'un data center en Sude entirement aliment par des nergies renouvelables, le rseau social est qualifi _ dami des nergies renouvelables_  par lONG.

Greenpeace prcise que le but de son rapport nest pas de critiquer pour critiquer mais plutt dinciter les acteurs du Cloud (et les constructeurs de centres de donnes en gnral)  se proccuper de limpact de ces projets sur la nature (certains datacenter consommant jusqu l'quivalent de 250.000 foyers europens).

LONG repousse galement dun revers de main les accusations qui voudraient la prsenter comme un acteur  anti-Apple . _ On adore nos iPhones, ils nous facilitent la vie_ , concde Casey Harrell, un responsable de Greenpeace  l'AFP, _ mais ils ne doivent pas rendre les choses plus difficiles pour la plante_ .



Habituellement silencieux et presque imperturbable face aux critiques, Apple a cette fois-ci dcid de ragir. Daprs la dclaration de son porte-parole au New York Times, les chiffres de Greenpeace sont faux. Son centre de donnes ne consommerait que 20 megawatts et sera aliment  60% par des nergies renouvelables. _ Nous pensons que ce projet novateur fera de ce centre de donnes (NDR : en Caroline du Nord) le plus cologique jamais construit_ .

Et de prciser que lanne prochaine, un deuxime parc de serveurs sera construit dans lOregon, et que celui-ci  utilisera 100 % dnergies renouvelables.

De son ct Greenpeace persiste et signe et regrette lopacit dApple sur ces questions.

Une opacit galement  luvre chez Amazon qui se refuse  donner la moindre information. Pour Greenpeace, lentreprise ne sentirait tout simplement pas concerne par ces problmatiques. _ Amazon Web Services est en train de prendre un trs grand retard par rapport aux autres acteurs du Cloud, qui mettent en place des stratgies de long terme et qui prennent en compte leurs impacts sur le changement climatique_ .

Faux rpond Amazon, pour qui le Cloud est par essence cologique. Sans donner plus darguments.

Quant  Twitter, il prend le contrepied parfait des autres  mauvais lves . Le site de micro-blogging reconnait que _ le rapport de Greenpace soulve des questions importantes_ . Et promet quil va continuer _  lutter pour une meilleure efficacit nergtique au fur et  mesure que nous construisons notre infrastructure_ .

 ::fleche::  * How Clean Is Your Cloud ? , dition 2012* (pdf)

*Sources* :

_Dclarations de Greenpeace  lAFP_
_Rponse dApple au New York Times_
_Rponse de Greenpeace  Apple_
_Rponses de AWS et de Twitter  Bloomberg_

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous sensible  la question de limpact nergtique des datacenters  ? Ou cela vous parait-il tre un coup de pub de Greenpeace ?

----------


## fregolo52

> Etes-vous sensible  la question de limpact nergtique des datacenters  ?


Pourquoi pointer du doigt les datacenters ? Il y a d'autre industrie qui polluent plus (en demande d'nergie) et on ne cherche pas  savoir comment ils alimentent leurs systmes.



> Ou cela vous parait-il tre un coup de pub de Greenpeace ?


Non, c'est son rle ! Donc, c'est normal.

----------


## jguibert277

Quid du datacenter de microsoft ? des ordinateurs et des tlphones personnel ? 

Un peu trop orient a mon got.

----------


## Kiiwi

orient ou pas, c'est une bonne chose de sensibiliser les grosses entreprises.  ::ccool:: 

Avec un peu de chance, tout ces grands groupes deviendront de "bons lves".

et pour ceux qui n'ont pas t cits dans ce rapport, on ne peut qu'esprer que de "peur" de l'tre, ils vont entammer galement une politique ' la twitter' pour utiliser plus d'nergie verte.


Et vous savez que mon moteur de recherche prfr utilise que de l'nergie verte?  ::roi::

----------


## giragu03

> Quid du datacenter de microsoft ? des ordinateurs et des tlphones personnel ? 
> 
> Un peu trop orient a mon got.


MS se trouverait au milieu de classement (je n'ai pas tout lu, mais il y a un tableau en page 7). C'est probablement pour cette raison que la news n'en parle pas : on ne les flicite pas mais on ne les blme pas non plus...

----------


## Freem

Un peu trop orient... sur la gestion des nergies propres en effet.

Si apple et amazon sont de si "bons lves" alors pourquoi ne publient-ils pas les donnes nergtiques? De cette faon ils prouveraient au monde entier que greenpeace  une dent juste contre eux...
Parce que bon, moi aussi je peux dire que je fais des trucs super cool pour la plante, mais sans preuves, personne me croira, et c'est logique. Et je ne crois pas que GreenPeace aie la rputation de taper sur les innocents?

----------


## erwanlb

Il existe peut tre x rapports dans des domaines autres que l'informatique...mais qui font moins parler...

----------


## Mat.M

> Pourquoi pointer du doigt les datacenters ? Il y a d'autre industrie qui polluent plus (en demande d'nergie) et on ne cherche pas  savoir comment ils alimentent leurs systmes.



1 j'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion  entre production d'nergie lectrique ( par des centrales nuclaires, thermiques...), consommation de cette nergie lectrique

2 -La production d'lctricit elle ne tombe pas du ciel 


Quelles sont ces rgles basiques ? En lectricit on apprend qu'on peut additionner dans un circuit lectrique , les tensions , les puissances consommes de chaque rcepteur comme celles de plusieurs  serveur mettons Bi-Xeon en raid dans un datacenter.

En d'autres termes si tu fais la somme de la consommation des appareils lectriques chez toi tu arrives  un chiffre de consommation maximale.


De cette rgle l ce que je veux montrer que si tu as un parc de plusieurs dizaines voire centaines de micro-ordinateurs la puissance lectrique  dlivrer pour chaque appareil et donc la puissance lectrique consomme tout cela mis bout--bout a fait un certain nombre au final , une certaine puissance  dlivrer en Kilowatt-heures.

Sans compter que les ordinateurs rcents requirent de plus en plus de puissance avec des alimentations de 750 w/h
Pour rappel 1000 w/h c'est la puissance requise d'une plaque lectrique pour faire chauffer ta cuisine..

Tout ce que je peux te recommender c'est de trouver un cours de terminal ou 1ire scientifique sur l'lectricit.
Parce que j'ai l'impression que sur terre il y a une large majorit de gens qui ont une ignorance profonde des rgles basiques de l'lectricit.

----------


## Muchos

> Parce que j'ai l'impression que sur terre il y a une large majorit de gens qui ont une ignorance profonde des rgles basiques de l'lectricit.


Parce que j'ai l'impression que sur ce thread, il y a une minorit de gens qui talent leur science en tant compltement  ct de la plaque (lectrique bien sr !)

----------


## fregolo52

> 1 j'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion  entre production d'nergie lectrique ( par des centrales nuclaires, thermiques...), consommation de cette nergie lectrique
> 
> 2 -La production d'lctricit elle ne tombe pas du ciel


J'ai rien compris  ce que tu dis (en rapport  ce que j'ai crit).
En gnral un datacenter consomme plus d'nergie qu'il n'en produit. Il est donc oblig de s'appuyer sur le rseau de production du pays o il se trouve.

----------


## Algo D.DN

Que ce soit Microsoft, Twitter, Facebook, Apple, Amazone, ou tout  autres socits propritaires de leurs centres de donnes, elles doivent  assumer, et mettre en oeuvre une PUE / CUE, et amliorer leur EE, c'est un minimum, surtout que ces socits en ont les moyens.

Que ce soit Greenpeace ou une autre ONG qui les pingle, a ne me drange en aucun cas, si cela permet de les amener vers une RSE  plus  mme de rpondre aux enjeux environnementaux, et si en prime  cela cre une dynamique de ractions en chane concurrentielle, on ne  pourrait que s'en rjouir.

Par contre ce qui me gne dans ce type de rapports c'est le doigt  accusateur, qui semble ngliger l'EE de leur plateformes Web, et ne font  mention d'aucune label dans le sens de la directive 2001/77/CE, qui  atteste que le site est nergtiquement vert ?!...

Cordialement.

----------

